# Hello



## Jess-o-Lantern (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been a member since October, but this is my first post. *hooray* I'm from southern Illinois, where I have helped my mother with her front yard haunt for many years. I grew up in a very small Midwestern town without much Halloween spirit, but we've always done our best to make it a fun holiday for all the ToTs. I discovered this forum shortly before last Halloween and was inspired to build a facade for our haunt's front porch, a magic mirror, and a set of Grim Grinning Ghosts busts (with the help of my family). I'm officially hooked and I'm currently compiling a list of things that I would love to work on this summer! If I see your work, I'll probably be pestering you for tips!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the world of posting, Jess!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings Jess! If we can be of any help, please let us know!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello & welcome! Pester away!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jess


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome! My hubby is from southern Illinois (Olney).


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Jess! You'll sure find plenty of ideas here to keep you busy building!


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the dark side


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Never be afraid to reach out and scare some one. I'm happy to help if I can!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome aboard Jess-O-Lantern!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, JOL.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Jess-o-Lantern said:


> I've been a member since October, but this is my first post. *hooray* I'm from southern Illinois, where I have helped my mother with her front yard haunt for many years. I grew up in a very small Midwestern town without much Halloween spirit, but we've always done our best to make it a fun holiday for all the ToTs.


Welcome on line. This place will drive you crazy, so many good ideas and so little time.

It's great that you have the Halloween Spirit. By making your own small Halloween you will probably inspire others to join in, if not neighbors then for sure some kids with young impressionable minds (future haunters?!) To quote Dr. Suess: "Unless someone like you cares a whole awful lot, nothing is going to get better. It's not." "And will you succeed? Yes indeed, yes indeed! Ninety-eight and three-quarters percent guaranteed."

Happy haunting!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Jess!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello Jess!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to a deadly good time


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------

